

The Bet-the-Company Pivot That Led to Nimble Storage’s IPO - benworthen
http://sequoiacapital.tumblr.com/post/69884048439/the-bet-the-company-pivot-that-led-to-nimble-storages

======
benworthen
Nimble Storage went public today. The company's Series A pitch is at the
bottom of this post. It didn't set out to make a storage system first.

